# Hi all



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone 

1st to 7th of May is British Hedgehog week.

Im a hedgehog rescue worker for the North East and registered with the British Hedgehog Preservation Society. This is a good week to hold events to try to fundraise for the society, for our own facilities (we cater for as many we can but do not receive funding  vet costs can sometimes reach over £200 for some carers) and to raise awareness.
As many of you know, Im not very good around people so the best I can do it just try to raise a bit of awareness on here 


Please make sure your bin lids are on tightly as hedgehogs can get stuck in cans etc
If you have drains or holes then please cover them where possible
If you have cattle grids PLEASE build a ramp to help them climb out (details can be found on the BHPS website)
Check compost heaps before pronging with a fork
Keep netting a foot above ground level
Always check your lawns before you cut them
Keep all harmful products shut away
If you can keep a corner of your garden wild and provide a safe nest with a 5inch x 5 inch access hole it will help them
Any more information, please pm me or see the BHPS who have excellent sources of information

Thanks  
Em
xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaawww I love hedgehogs and am thinking about getting one of those hedgehog hidey holes to keep in my garden, although I back onto a field so I dont know if hedgehogs come into my garden or not.

What is the best food to leave out for them? Does it have to be a hedgehog food or will they eat other stuff? And also what to leave out for them to drink?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

You might have lots of places they'll be happy already  They're happy with compost heaps, hiding under sheds

If you haven't got things like that then you can make the spikey little chaps a house for the winter from a cardboard box. It needs to be quite a big thick one (fruit and veg ones are ideal and they already have 'vents' in. They need a 15cm odd entrance and you can fill it then with anything you might use for bunny bedding - hay or straw or newspaper (I don't use newspaper because of the ink though). If you can then waterproof the top of the box with a plastic bag or bin bag and make it look natural with twigs or sticks etc, whatever fits in with your garden. Pop it up against what ever is separating you from the field  (if it can face south even better - hedgehogs have an amaing sense of direction)


Please DON'T give them cows milk - if they must have milk then goats milk but they are much much better with water 

Dry cat biscuits are fine, as are things like cooked chicken (no bones at all), raw mince can be used as a treat but a lot of places stock hedgehog food now (Spikes is the most common and it's good)



Em
xx


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a hedgehog house in my garden but I don't think anybody has used it! I suppose ours is a hill garden and not the easiest for a hedgehog to get to (even I struggle getting up it!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Good call though, hen!

You never know when it might be needed! Keep it up :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> You might have lots of places they'll be happy already  They're happy with compost heaps, hiding under sheds
> 
> If you haven't got things like that then you can make the spikey little chaps a house for the winter from a cardboard box. It needs to be quite a big thick one (fruit and veg ones are ideal and they already have 'vents' in. They need a 15cm odd entrance and you can fill it then with anything you might use for bunny bedding - hay or straw or newspaper (I don't use newspaper because of the ink though). If you can then waterproof the top of the box with a plastic bag or bin bag and make it look natural with twigs or sticks etc, whatever fits in with your garden. Pop it up against what ever is separating you from the field  (if it can face south even better - hedgehogs have an amaing sense of direction)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info 
I've ordered 2 hedgehog hidey houses, woo! 
Hedgehog House, Hedgehog Boxes UK from Ark Wildlife Limited These ones  Just coz they look the safest, it says it has an inner tunnel to prevent predators getting in.
Do I put the food and water in the hidey hole or just outside it?

And sorry for sounding stupid here but....are hedgehogs about all year round?


----------

